# Bed Vivarium



## Bashthemonitor (Jan 18, 2012)

just an idea for people with lack of room with vivariums, if you made 4reinforced corners and a top couldnt you make a bed vivarium, just thinking because personally im running out of space for vivs and still want more tanks, i mean under your bed you could easily make something thats 6x4x2 and would be perfect, just want some response on if this is a good idea or not


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

make sure it aint gonna fall trough, that would be some funny shit waking up in the viv! lmao

I think a headboard / viv's would be cool lol ...


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Somebody had this idea once but they had problems buildings the structure


----------



## antcherry88 (Mar 28, 2011)

What about when you're giving the other half one? Whatever's in it's going to have a headache! 

Or even worse you fall through it and find yourself cohabiting snakes :whistling2:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

I used to have a big monitor lizard tank underneath my bed .


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

I've seen a couple of Bed vivs that have been hugely successful, on facebook look for a group called Viviscapes ( I think )

The admin, or one of them has done this exact thing, he may be able to give you some tips


----------



## Bashthemonitor (Jan 18, 2012)

ty for the response guys, i just wondered since it seemed like such an obvious answer to help with space problems,


----------



## Banford1 (Oct 10, 2010)

I done a thread about building on before if you Can find it lmao, was going to build it but lost my job but now I'm working again it will definitely be happening.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

antcherry88 said:


> What about when you're giving the other half one? Whatever's in it's going to have a headache!
> 
> Or even worse you fall through it and find yourself cohabiting snakes :whistling2:


LMAO to funny


----------



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Bashthemonitor said:


> ty for the response guys, i just wondered since it seemed like such an obvious answer to help with space problems,


Try the group on facebook called Viviscapes, I have had a look and there is a pic of a bed above a pretty large vivarium


----------



## Bashthemonitor (Jan 18, 2012)

ty for the info i will defo try and so something like this, if i actually go along with it ill make a new thread and have all the pics of my attempt at this idea


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

Bashthemonitor said:


> ty for the info i will defo try and so something like this, if i actually go along with it ill make a new thread and have all the pics of my attempt at this idea


im having a look at doing a viv under a bed aswell. did your build take off in the end and how did it go?


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat-pictures/412302-bed-viv.html


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

many thanks


----------

